# Biete ICB 03 Rahmen in M  zum Übernehmen an



## tom194 (12. April 2014)

Hallo
hatte mir einen ICB 03 rahmen in Gr. M vorbestellt und habe mich doch anderst Entschieden also wenn noch jemand ein rahmenset sucht kann sich bei mir melden 

gruss Thomas


----------

